# Where to scuba dive in San Juan Puerto Rico



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone been there and done some diving? We're going to PR with my wife's family for a week around x-mas, I really want to go scuba diving while we're there. The research I've done sounds like we need to do beach dives. Wondering what coast is best. We will be on the north side in Isabella. I'd love to hear anyone's suggestions!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife and I recently enjoyed diving in Culebra while we were visiting Puerto Rico. You take the ferry over to Culebra island. Be sure to dive with captain "Taz." 

More info: http://www.diveculebra.com/


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Be sure to dive with captain "Taz."
> 
> More info: http://www.diveculebra.com/


Cool, I'll look into it, thanks for the info!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Did you guys stay in Culebra, or just go there for diving?
I'm trying to figure out the best way to get there (time vs $$$) but I can't figure out how much the ferry cost and how long it takes.....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Did you guys stay in Culebra, or just go there for diving?
> I'm trying to figure out the best way to get there (time vs $$$) but I can't figure out how much the ferry cost and how long it takes.....


We stayed in Culebra but it was nothing fancy. The ferry was around $15 per person each way.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My daughter and her family took the ferry to Culebra in January and the water was so rough they all got sick. Most times the passage is ok. There is also a puddle jumper you can fly on if you want to save some time. They loved it when they got there and made some great pics. Unfortunantly they had to ride the ferry back, but this time they loaded up on dramamine.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.
How long is the ferry ride, I would rather pay $60 for us to take the ferry round trip rather than $240 for the puddle jumper?


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

From Isabella drive west towards Base Ramey. Take the last road to the north just before you enter the base and follow it to the beach. We used to call that beach the shacks if I remember right. Did some good beach diving there and there used to be a dive shop right there at that intersection (long time ago)


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> How long is the ferry ride, I would rather pay $60 for us to take the ferry round trip rather than $240 for the puddle jumper?


I think the ride was around an hour. The seas were calm during our crossings.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can call down there with my AT&T cell phone, or is there some added fee's?


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> How long is the ferry ride, I would rather pay $60 for us to take the ferry round trip rather than $240 for the puddle jumper?


Your nitrogen levels would enjoy the ferry also


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

ul412al said:


> Your nitrogen levels would enjoy the ferry also


Yeah, good point!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I've heard there is some cool wall diving off of the main island somewhere. You may want to check that out too.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen that too and it sounds like fun! I need to call down there before its time to leave for the trip, I can't believe it's so hard to find info about dive charters for PR online.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Whackem, I talked to Taz and he seems real cool guy, but i have a question: he said $90 a dive all gear included(not bad I don't think), do I want to take my gear anyways and do some beach dives or are the beach dives not that great? I was thinking we should take our mask/snorkel/fin's/wetsuits just for the fun of it for messing around, but idk what the diving is like there.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Whackem, I talked to Taz and he seems real cool guy, but i have a question: he said $90 a dive all gear included(not bad I don't think), do I want to take my gear anyways and do some beach dives or are the beach dives not that great? I was thinking we should take our mask/snorkel/fin's/wetsuits just for the fun of it for messing around, but idk what the diving is like there.


I usually take my own regulators, fins, gloves, and wetsuit. We did not do any shore diving there.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We're going to take our gear also, what's $25 for a extra bag? it cost $24 each for the wrist straps for our computers, I'll take them back and use the money towards the baggage fee.


----------

